# Moving to Thailand



## KeesSby (Jun 10, 2016)

We are living in Surabaya now and are planning to move to Thailand for retirement. There are 3 options i.e. 1 -Phuket/Krabi, 2 - Hua Hin , 3 - Jomtien/Pattaya

we will be checking out Phuket/Krabi from 1 - 15 July 2016.

Can anyone inform us where is a place (bar, lounge) where expats living in Phuket/Krabi hang out so we can maybe talk to someone who really lives there and not a tourist.

our parameters are good medical, golf, boating, diving. We are aware that all are available all over Thailand but one must be better then the other ....?

thanks for any information, it is appreciated

K & I


----------



## Aussie 60 (Jun 10, 2016)

Krabi was not so good i gave it a try for awhile , phuket too full of tourists , Pattaya oh no thanks , i found for peace and quiet and not a bad life a decent city is Khon kaen it seems pretty good.


----------

